# Havanese Specialty 2010.........Who's going???



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to start a list of who's going. If you need to make reservations, here's a direct link to the hotel info:

http://www.havanese.org/national-specialty/59-national-specialty-hotel-information

You can just click and it will take you to the special reservations available for us havies!

PM or email me if you are going and we will keep the list up. Or just mention it below.
Remember that there will be many DH's wanting to go to this one. Arrangements will be made for them to golf (and whatever) if they want to. (Thanks Tom!!)
Tom is trying to put together a golf tournament. If your DH is interested please post below so I can add the info.

Carole

1. Jocelyn
2. Danak - Dana
3. Earfax - Elizabeth
4. Scooter's Family - Ann and Gavin (8/4 until 8/8 PM)
5. Marjrc - Marj and Ralph (8/3 until 8/10)
6. whitBmom - Helen and Eddy (8/3 - 8/8) YES on tournament!
7. Kathy - Kathy and Tom (the golf tournament guy ) YES on tournament!
8. Cheryls - Cheryl
9. Tracy
10 Triona
11. mckennasedona - Susan and DH
12. tabby2 - Jane
13. mintchip - Sally

15. Laurief - Laurie and Gabe (8/3 - 8/8)
16. Jane - Jane
17. Havtahava - Kimberly
18. Miss Paige - Pat
19. Redorr - Ann
20. Paul Hohne - YES on tournament!
21 Libby and Benjamin Ha
22. Casperkeep - Megan
23. Lisa Estrada
24. Pattie Zielke
25. Posh'sMom - Amy and probably Posh!
26. Salsa's mom - Debbie
27. MaddiesMom - Jeanne
28. Purugina - Jackie
29. California Star - Karen/Bailey
30. Beverly A - Beverly -4-8
31. Trueblue - Kim
32. rdanielle - Renee
33. Janizona - Janet Hicks 
34. Beth - Bethany
35. Ana's Mojito - An
36. psow9421 - Pam
37. cgsmthbs - Carmie/Dobby's mom
38. good buddy - Christy
39. Olliesmom - Catherine
40. Juliav - Julia


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm registered. Yeah!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're coming Wednesday-Sunday. We'll take a red eye Sunday night unless there's nothing going on Sunday. Do you know when a schedule will be posted? DH is coming with me!!! I just booked our room, I'm so excited!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how fun!!! Ann, Carole, Dana, it's going to be GREAT meeting up with you gals again! 


Count us in, Marj and Ralph. Once I get a chance to show hubby the details, we'll let you know the dates.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Eddy and I (Helen) are in!! The hotel looks beautiful! This is going to be fun and I honestly cannot wait to meet you all 

We are going to wait on what the majority do and then go from there and figure out our dates  The pool and sun do look good


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom and I will be there. Not sure which day's Tom will be there. If enough people are interested in playing golf, he would like to get a small tournament together of sorts. Please let Carole know as she will be keeping track for Tom. <grin>


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

I will be there. I don't post much but read all the posts. I look forward to meeting everyone. 
-Cheryl S.-


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Please Count Eddy in for the Tournament  He would love that!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., our hotel is booked from the 3rd to the 8th. Helen, I'm so happy that you and Eddy are going! Can't wait to see you again! 

Ralph will get back to me about the golfing. He loves to golf!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole can you put me down as pending, it is too early for me to know my full plans yet and I have a few things I am waiting on before I can make a decision.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be there- haven't selected the dates yet (you early birds!) I am trying to talk the hubby into it but as of now, it isn't happening but that is okay


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gavin doesn't golf but he's bringing his camera and we'll rent a car so he can go out to do his stuff while I do doggie stuff!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I will be there for all of the days. DH will come for parts of it.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to come but don't have exact dates yet. Looking forward to meeting everyone -- and, hopefully, watching Amanda and Dasher do agility!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I marked the dates on my (havanese) calendar.:eyebrows:
I hope to be there everyday!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't booked the hotel reservations yet but plan on going that Wednesday through Sunday whatever those days fall on. DH would definitely be interested in the golf tournament.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

WooHoo, the list grows!!!!
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I received this response from the San Mateo Marriott today after I was not able to make my hotel reservation for the $95.00 price for a singe or double occupancy. Be aware of what code is entered so you get the correct price for your room.

Kathy Patrick
[email protected]

Good Morning

For the Havanese group room block please use the following codes:

For single or double at $95.00 rate the group code is HAVHAVA

For triple or quad at $105 rate the group code is HAVHAVB

IF guests prefer they can call directly to reservations

Reservations can be made directly by calling 1-866-263-1461

Please let me know if you need any assistance.

Thank you

Craig Cordova
Sales and Reservations Analyst | San Mateo Marriott
1770 S. Amphlett Blvd. | San Mateo, CA 94402
Direct Line: 650-653-6131 | Fax: 650-653-6084
[email protected]
www.sanmateomarriott.com


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm dying to go this year, but I think the kids start school on the 6th


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning that Kathy. When I got to the site I was able to change the b to an a where it said group code.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I'm dying to go this year, but I think the kids start school on the 6th


Field trip to study California:bolt:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Field trip to study California:bolt:


Good idea. Gold rush? (I think that was when CA had money) Padres? 1907 San Francisco earthquake?
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if there will be a seminar on Tues or Wed? I am hoping to be there, and if I can be there, I'll be there the first day.
Can't wait to see everyone and meet new friends!

Beverly (starting napping now!)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will be there the whole time this year (praying there are no injuries)!!. 
Count me in!! 
No hubby this time, says he does not want to rain on my puppy parade 
Thankfully he will be home to care for my 3 babies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I'm so happy you're going too!!! I'm very excited about meeting more of the West coast forum members!!!!! 

Yes, Kathy, I noticed that last night and entered the right code for the $95/night.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

trueblue said:


> I'm dying to go this year, but I think the kids start school on the 6th


Sally's idea is great or you could use the California Mission excuse. It is a requirement here for all 4th graders to study the California Missions.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a seminar on Tues or Wed? I am hoping to be there, and if I can be there, I'll be there the first day.
> Can't wait to see everyone and meet new friends!
> 
> Beverly (starting napping now!)


Yes, seminars are planned for Wednesday last I knew.

Good idea stocking up on shut-eye now, however, hard to sleep too when thinking about those beautiful Hav's and the fun times they help us all achieve! LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carole, I will be attending, since I'm local 

Maybe I will be brave enough to bring Scout one day and Lincoln another day...we'll see how naughty they are being!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - I just booked my room!! I cannot wait!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be there, no doubt. I'm going to show for the first time in six years. The last time I got to show at a National Specialty, Tinky and I had a blast. I may just bring one of her get (offspring) for fun.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I'll be there, no doubt. I'm going to show for the first time in six years. The last time I got to show at a National Specialty, Tinky and I had a blast. I may just bring one of her get (offspring) for fun.


LOL, I am sure you meant one of her get that was over 6 months. Remember you already told everyone they couldn't bring an underage dog as you had to ask several last national to leave.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, since I was talking about showing, it would have to be over six months.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a question, for those staying the 3rd-8th, does that mean you will be staying all those nights, or arriving on the 3rd and leaving on the 8th? We are going to book the hotel but it all depends on when people are checking in.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, what do you mean? I'm confused! LOL 

We booked 3rd-8th, so yes, we are staying there from the 3rd to the 8th! I did try to book as of the 2nd, but it wouldn't let me due to the special event rate. I'm sure you can add a day or more by calling though.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Helen, when I wrote that it means we will be arriving on the 3rd and leaving on the 8th. We are going to try to arrive early on the 3rd. 
If I put incorrect dates for anyone, please let me know.
Carole


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL, I was very confused, but then again that sometimes doesn't take very much... lol I am going to get Eddy to book it from the 3rd to the 8th.  Then it's a matter of figuring out if we are going to drive down to buffalo and then take the flight from there, or just fly from Toronto.  This is very exciting!!

Carole, this was all me, you are not wrong by any means... I was just the confused one. I am sorry if that did come across in my post. Can't wait to meet you!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Helen, I can't wait to meet you and Eddy too! This is going to be a blast!
Carole


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just booked my room-can't wait. So count me in on the fun-LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hopefully


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be attending, although no hotel room --- I don't think! I only live 12 miles away.

Any one want to do a snazzy dinner in SF? They can take large groups at places like The Slanted Door if we make a reservation 2 months in advance.

www.slanteddoor.com


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

trueblue said:


> I'm dying to go this year, but I think the kids start school on the 6th


Wow - the 6th of August for school??? What kind of calendar are they on??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anne, there are dinners/activities planned at the hotel/show on Thurs., Fri. and Saturday which I usually look forward to. Auctions, people, dont' forget the auctions!! Yaaaaay!

Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*I am Clueless....*

Can you explain the "Havanese Specialty 2010"? What is it? Where is it? When is it? Do you bring your Hav?

Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, it is the annual Havanese dog show where Havanese owners & handlers come from all across the US (and Canada and sometimes other countries too) to attend seminars, compete/watch the show, socialize, as well as support the HCA & HRI too. This year, it will be held in San Mateo, California on August 4th through the 8th.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kimberly thanks for the clarification of the dates! I was worried it started on the 3rd and that we'd miss a day, due to the fact we could not book the 2nd. I am relieved now that I know I won't be missing anything!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Helen, I am so glad you will be coming this year! I am looking forward to meeting you! And hanging out with all the forum members, of course!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jane I look forward to meeting you too! I can already tell this is going to be fun


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Helen, well, there may be something planned for the 3rd. I haven't heard of anything yet, but I was just posting the actual events (and departure) dates that we've traditionally held activities and show events. Sunday, the 8th, is a travel day, but I did list it because the majority do stay over Saturday night and leave on Sunday.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Guess what Ralph went and did last night? Our flights are booked for the show ! :whoo: We are arriving the 3rd, and will leave the 10th so are spending a couple of days after the show to visit the area. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So, if I can't be there for the whole thing, when are the best days to be there? Beginning or end?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, the shows are on Thurs, Fri & Saturday. The auction (fun!) is Friday night and the awards dinner is Saturday night, so I'd recommend the end.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:bump:

Time's getting closer!! YIPEE!! This is going to be a blast!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

It does look like fun, and I love California, and I haven't been since Richmond...and my husband was just talking about wanting to go back to Carmel, so I'm thinking I may be able to talk him into making a stop in San Mateo at the beginning or end of a trip. He's not really into watching dog shows and doesn't golf much. Any other men going into Sporting Clays? Or are there any Sporting Clay courses in California-seems like I remember more gun control issues there.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never heard of Sporting Clays. What are they?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sporting Clays is basically "golf with shotguns". Most courses have golf carts and have several stations set up over a course area. Each station features clay targets that you use a shotgun to shoot at them. Some mimic rabbits running, some act like quail, etc. I would never hunt or shoot anything living, but sporting clays is REALLY fun!!! and each station is different. My DH and I belong to a Sporting Clays course here and really enjoy it. I have found a course about an hour from the hotel and emailed them. They rent shotguns, too. Not all courses do- not only that, but their rentals are Caesar Guerini(very expensive, nice shotguns-one of my husband's favorites) and Brownings. I'm thinking the Brownings they rent are probably semi-automatics and the Caesars will be over and under. Anyone think their husband would enjoy it?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going as of now. I am soo excited. I have never been California before. I think I am going to go Mon or Tues. It just depends. I dont know if I am sharing a room yet or not. I cant wait. The only think I am not looking forward to is the flight. I get to antsy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YYAAAAAYY Megan, your going too!!!! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

JOCELYN, JUST PUT THE WORD "SPORTS" IN IT AND MY DHH WOULD WANT TO DO IT!! JUST NOT ON A GOLF DAY.
oops, didn't mean to yell......


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Guess what?? My parents agreed to keep the kids and get them off to school on their first day, so I CAN COME!! I'm so excited! I think we'll probably plan to come Thursday thru Sunday


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My plans have changed a bit - just to let you guys know.

I am arriving on Friday July 30th - WITH GABE!!! We have not had a vacation in 3 years, so he is coming for a few days before the show!! He will probably be leaving on the 3rd, but I will be there till the 8th!

I am so looking forward to going!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay, Laurie!! I will finally meet you this year!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Yay, Laurie!! I will finally meet you this year!!!!


ditto!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooh I can't wait - counting down the days


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are too sweet!! I too look so forward to meeting everything that I missed from last year, and seeing old friends from Richmond!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see old friends and meet new ones. It will be a blast this year. I am sooo excited but I dont want to wish my summer away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, that's great news! I am looking forward to meeting you! 

Laurie, hip hip hooray ! Too bad we'll miss out on meeting Gabe though.

:whoo: This will be loads of fun!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Kim!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Unfortunately we can't go after all.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That better be an April Fool joke Carole! We'll come get you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, it looks like our son's change of Command, where he will become Commander of the Marine Base in Hawaii, is going to be on Aug. 6TH. Of all the dates!! :-(


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Are you serious???

How wonderful for him, you must really be proud of him! My son has a friend who is going into the Marines following graduation. I asked him if he wanted to go and he said, "No way, after what John told us (my brother who is a former Marine) I'd die!"


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurief:

So glad to hear you are going this year. Mr Rommy needs someone to walk him in the Rescue Parade-so think about taking my "Bad to the Bone" man around the ring for me. That is if we can get him out of that darn cave of his.

He has been in so much trouble this week that now when he does something he just takes his little self off to his crate and climbs in-now mind you I don't crate him even if he is bad-I think he knows that when mom puts her hands on her hips he is in trouble. So far this week he has snacked on an ink pen-a piece of chicken-dumped a cup of coffee on the floor and that was all in two days work. Hope he doesn't think the Easter bunny is coming here with treats.

Pat(humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Pat - I do so love that Mr. Roman!! He must be getting spring fever or something! I would be HONORED to walk Mr. Roman around the HRI ring! 
Although I do remember how much he loves his man cave! 

Carole - it looks like you and I are switching places this year. As hard as it was for me to miss last year in Chicago, I so do not regret it, as being there for Brian's graduation was even better. And you too will feel the same. I am sure that you guys are SO SO pround of your son - and I am proud of him too! Congratulations to him for such a prestigous position!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Laurie. That's what Dana said, we are trading positions this year. One of these days I will actually get to meet you face to face!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know - I am very sad that we will miss yet another opportunity to meet in person , but you gotta know that where you are going is SO much more important and I understand 100%. You son will be so happy to have you there. So next year, Raleigh , NC right?? I already have it on my calendar!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

You got it! Next year!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace::whoo::whoo:

WHOO HOO!!!!!! I just made my airline reservations!!! There is not turning back now!! I am getting excited and it is only April.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

So exciting!!!!

FYI Wed. is going to be agility, a health seminar with Dr. Jean Dodds DVM, and grooming and handling seminars with Eric Salas. 

I hope everyone is planning on coming early this year!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did not attend any of the seminars last time, but I think I def. will thisyear!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this crazy? I think I'm more excited to finally meet you guys than I am about going to SF (which, outside of New Orleans, is my favorite city).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not at all crazy, Kim. We are talking about Havanese Addicts of course! :biggrin1:

Beverly, how do you know this? I'd love to attend a seminar with Dr. Dodds.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Kim! I love SF, and we have friends there, and I'm equally excited about the Specialty. It's so nice to be with people who understand our obsession. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj, I couldn't decide between telling you I was psychic or I was making it up so I'll just go with the truth. 

I went to the HCA site and from there I went to the link about the Nationals and found some information there.

I hope lots of people decide to go to seminars this year.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sneaky Beverly!! :spy:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Really hoping I'll be able to make it! Grrr to my cousin who planned his wedding on the 7th!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Am I missing something on the website? Do you have to register to attend the show and seminars, etc? I only see information on registration for the hotel. I guess it would help if I was an HCA member - I don't think I am. :redface:

I will be commuting from home, so no hotel...that may be a mistake. Hmmmm.

Anyway - do we register in advance?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the registration for things is still yet to come..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Redorr said:


> Am I missing something on the website? Do you have to register to attend the show and seminars, etc? I only see information on registration for the hotel. I guess it would help if I was an HCA member - I don't think I am. :redface:


Anne, the event registration form isn't available yet. It will probably be coming out in a couple of months, maybe sooner. I'm sure someone will post about it here when it is ready. You're not missing anything... yet!


----------



## Lisa (May 4, 2008)

*Havanese Specialty 2010....Who's Going*

I am going......dont' know about the family yet. Rooms are booked. No golf.
Lisa Estrada


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woot! Glad you're booked, Lisa. C'mon up north!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Wish I could be there!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can be Nicole! Please come, it's so much fun!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yes, to the National.*

HI,

I'm attending the National this year. Hope to see you all there.

Pattie Zielke
LaMontana Havanese
www.lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad Pattie!
Can't wait to see you there!

Beverly


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Hey my friend!*

I'm so glad you will be there, too, Beverly. I think it will be a fabulous time. I'm planning on going to at least the handling (sure need it) seminar and the grooming (never can learn eough) seminar. I'll be there from Tuesday on as I will be helping our club with set up. When will you arrive?

Gee, I've missed the forum. It's been so long since I posted or even lurked. Took a while to get approved as I had changed my email address and Melissa didn't know that. But I'm back now, yay!:rockon:

Pattie
LaMontana Havanese
www.lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Pattie said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm attending the National this year. Hope to see you all there.
> 
> ...


Yay! Looking forward to seeing you again this year!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Jane, looking forward to seeing you again at the national, too.*

Hope we get lots more time to chat and have fun.

Best, Pattie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pattie, that's great that you'll be going too! I cant' remember, who is that in your avatar? I'm trying to remember if I saw him/her at Chicago's show....


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Marj,

I'm looking forward to seeing and chatting with you and everyone again. It will be a terrific National.

My Avatar is my RICO (Champion Havanasilk RicoSuave de LaMontana). He was shown at the 2008 National and finished shortly thereafter, so I don't know if you saw him there. You did meet ChaCha and Pearl at last year's National. I'm bringing all 3 of them this year.

I'm in the process of putting RICO in the Stud Dog section of the Forum, but I'm having difficulty getting his photos attached. Hopefully, I will be able to accomplish this with Melissa's help. All of my furkinds can be viewed on my webpage, www.lamontanahavanese.com. But I understand that one has to use Internet Explorer as the browser (that's because I used an older piece of software to create the webpage).

Anyway, I am getting really excited about the National. Can't wait to attend the seminars, too. I'll arrive there on Tuesday to help set up. DH has volunteered his brawn, too. Already set with room reservations and because we are in Nevada, the drive will be an easy one. Are your room and flight reservations made?

Hugs and chuckles,

Pattie, RICO, ChaCha and Pearlie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember now. Yes, we saw ChaCha and Pearl last show. RICO is stunning! They all are. Glad you'll have hubby helping you out. I can't imagine getting 3 dogs ready for show and try to attend all the fun things going on. 

Looking forward to this year's show!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, Marj.
We are planning on seeing and doing everything that the National has to offer this year. I had so much fun last year, that I can hardly wait to see what is in store this year.

Best Pattie
LaMontana Havanese
www.lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I can tell this is going to be a very exciting trip. Eddy's looking forward to the golfing, me I am looking forward to the great company and all the havanese!! Cannot wait to meet all of you!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

you can add me to the list people. yes!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> you can add me to the list people. yes!


YES!!!

Signed,
A Happy Camper


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

kimberly, i am such a happy camper!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY!!! Amy, I am so glad you can make it - cant wait to meet you


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yay Amy!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> you can add me to the list people. yes!


:rockon: Can't wait!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This is going to be an awesome trip!! Whoohoo!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay, Amy! Are you bringing Miss Posh?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i think i am bringing her jane...can't really imagine leaving her at home.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> i think i am bringing her jane...can't really imagine leaving her at home.


YEAH!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Does any one know when the silent auction and dinner is also the the mini cocktail hour with a silent auction.

We are going to be sightseeing a few days so I want to be sure I do not miss those events


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Elizabeth, the events haven't been announced yet, but they will be posted at the HCA site when they're official. 

Omg, Amy!!!!! I can't wait to finally meet you!! :dance: We vegans are going to have to stick together! LOL I'm also really looking forward to meeting Miss Posh. It won't be easy having a dog with you all the time, but others have done it. I don't think she'll be allowed ringside. Is hubby coming along too? He could puppysit while we parteeeee ! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wine is vegan, right Marj?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wine, Tequila, Rum, you name it, it's vegan! :rockon: LOL 

I am not strictly vegan, but am trying to be as much as possible. While we were away the other w/e, Ralph and I, it was impossible to resist fresh scallops and haddock. What can I say?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Elizabeth,

Those two events will be Thursday evening and Friday evening. Can't wait to see you there!

Beverly


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to share a room to cut down costs? I know some people would rather not, but I promise I would be a great roomate! I would love to help out with anyone's dogs or boothes/tables, be a gofer, whatever! Unfortunately one of our cars died and my oldest will be starting college this fall so money is a little tight for us this summer. My hubby is an MDOT engineer and construction season doesn't allow him vacations in the summer so he said I could take off and do what I want. I decided to go to SF to attend a martial arts tournament and seminar hosted by a school in my kung fu family (tai chi praying mantis style). It is the weekend before the Havanese Specialty. I Would love to stay on and meet the wonderful folks from my Hav forum family! I may also be interested in golfing (if I could rent or borrow clubs).

Please pm me if you are interested in splitting the cost of a room.

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Count me in. I can't wait!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Count me in. I can't wait!


Yep, me too! Maddie and Salsa are BFFs and they do _everything_ together. We'll be there too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jackie, that would be great if you could stay on a few more days and meet those of us going! I shared a room with Ann last year and it was great. She hardly snored at all! LOL Nah, I'd do it again in a heartbeat, but hubby is coming along this year, so unless we stick all the guys in one room, looks like I'm already sharing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj is telling lies, no snoring here! We were good roommates because we both like to go to bed so early! 

Nugget was quite the party boy though, wasn't he?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am so excited to meet Amy and Miss.Posh. I think we will have a great time. Does anyone know if they will be doing Rally. I am working with Gage and thought I would bring him for his first time.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

excited to meet you too!!! 

i was kind of considering agility...but i have some other ideas too. anyone know if agility is still a plan? is there a closing date?

august will be here before we know it. yippee. hav heaven.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We are still coming-hubby wants me to fly but I can't begin to decide who to leave home so driving is still in the plans. If I do decide to fly I will bring Frannie and let Paige and Rom stay home with DH. Miss Paige will be very upset if she does not get to go-Rom could care less-just don't want to be left at home alone.

The time is getting closer.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just got off the phone from making my reservations. For everyone thinking they have plenty of time and that it's really early you might rethink that.

First I tried to make reservations online and kept getting an error that the rate was not available for the dates I was looking at. I then called the 800 number and after much confusion, finally convinced the reservationist that I should be able to get the groups rate for Tues. I went to print out my confirmation and sure enough, only 4 nights, starting with Wed after I had made such a big deal about Tues. She had kept telling me that they were sold out for Tues for our special rate, which didn't make any sense, because that would be the least amount of people of any night I would think.
Then I tried to make the changes myself where it gives you the options of editing your reservation and once again it gave me the error that the group rate was not available for Tues night.

I ended up calling a different 800 number and she did get me a room for Tues at the 95$ rate, but said all that was left was king size beds.

If you're planning on going and have been putting off the reservation part off, it might be time to do it.

Agility is going to be on Wed and rally is going to be on Thur according to the current schedule.

Beverly


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*I'm registered now.*

 
Yay! I just registered for me and my DH. DH is coming with me on Tuesday to help the club set up. He plans on coming to the Saturday night gala, which is always so much fun and he may add other events as his time permits.

I decided to get the lunches because the descriptions of them sound very good. I'll be helping with hospitality, I think that's what Elaine said, and anything else that needs someone. I am attending all the seminars and evening festivities.

Last year, I had such a wonderful time! I enjoyed the 2008 National, too, but last year's event was just lovely. I am looking forward to this year's event for so many reasons, but one in particular, is that I don't have to figure out how to fly with two dogs! Looking forward to seeing and chatting with the forum members. Red boas, or no?

Beverly: I hope Beth is coming again this year.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Pattie,

She is coming again this year, and is anxious to see you too!

She became an animal control officer since last year, her dream job, so this year she will be "Officer Beth" LOL

Can't wait to see you, your beautiful babies and meet your DH! 

Beverly


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have room and flight reservations, will arrive the morning of the 4th leave Sunday at noon. Coming alone, DH staying home with the dogs. This should be fun.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:

Getting closer!!!
Man, I really want to go!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, it totally sucks that you can't! I know it's for a good reason, but man....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carole - can we update the list of who is coming and not coming??


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am coming.....YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Laurie, I took Leeann and Amanda off. I'm sure Leeann is not going and heard that Amanda's not. Other than that I think it's up to date. Please, if anyone knows of changes let me know so I can edit the list.
Thanks!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Carole - I sure wish you could add yourself to the list! 
I am so terrible with names that I need to "study" who is coming so I don't insult anyone - LOL 

Thanks for updating it.


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Please, if anyone knows of changes let me know so I can edit the list.
> Thanks!!


Carole:

I don't think I'm on your list yet (i.e. I'm pretty sure I forgot to post that I'm coming...sorry! :redface. Would you please add me? :angel:

By the way, our local playgroup is having a picnic/playdate on August 8th. Anyone who will still be in town on Sunday morning is invited. Might be a nice way to get a bunch of the Forum folks together. Here's a link to more info: http://ilnk.me/Events

____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi Tracy
I will still be in town. I dont leave until around 11 or so. How far is the playdate from the hotel/airport? That sounds like fun!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

casperkeep said:


> Hi Tracy
> I will still be in town. I dont leave until around 11 or so. How far is the playdate from the hotel/airport? That sounds like fun!


It's about a 30 minute drive. I can send driving directions if you send me your email address (either via DM or through the online RSVP at http://ilnk.me/Events).

____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok Tracy I will have to see what I am doing. I am unable to drive so will let ya know soon!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Please add me to the list!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jocelyn, I am so excited that I will get to see you again this year!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Me,too!! Let's see what you can call my husband about this time- Ok,I know-IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yea, I forgot I called him last time = see what I will do when on drugs??? 
I plan on being "clean" this year LOL - god willing!! 

Hmm - I have a puppy here you know


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Laurie you will be house or wait recliner bound here soon....cant take any chances on falling....please becarefull!!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*How can you miss this?*

Just a little local flavor to entice you all to come West!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Just a little local flavor to entice you all to come West!


I think that photo was taken at the same location as Traci's after National's playdate/ party


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow I cant wait soooo excited!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh yea, I forgot I called him last time = see what I will do when on drugs???
> I plan on being "clean" this year LOL - god willing!!


Awww... but you were so much fun on drugs, Laurie!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Marj - well maybe I am More fun without all the pain killers  You will find out this year 
Goodness all those pictures are making me want to leave tomorrow!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Tracy, Jocelyn, gotcha'! Have fun!!!


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be going but not sure which days yet.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know that Janet Hicks (Janizona) will be attending and also Beth (Bethany) will be joining me again this year.

Beverly


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks, Carole!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait to go! We're going to the beach, home for a week, and then hubby and I head to SF for Nationals! After a week at the beach with our kids, my sisters and their kids, we'll be ready for some wine in CA. 

I'm still disappointed that Carole, Sharlene, Amanda, Leeann, and Ryan won't be there. I wanted Gavin to meet everyone. I'm so excited about seeing everyone else though, and meeting many new peeps. And of course, seeing beautiful dogs and SHOPPING!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ann we will have to go shopping together....I love shopping. Maybe we can make a shopping trip with a group of people. I know Laurie likes to shop!!!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Me,too!!!!! I LIVE to shop! Especially for my little furkids!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Alrighty....we will have fun shopping Jocelyn!!! Cant wait to see ya again!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I meant shopping at the specialty for dog stuff Megan!!! LOL


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh well we can always go shopping for us though Ann. We need to spoil ourselves too!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I could kick myself for not booking my flight earlier...it's gonna be so expensive!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Kim! You said you were coming with your hubby, right? If you still decide to come it will be great to finally meet you!! Ralph had a free two-way ticket with Jet Blue so that helped us decide to go.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Keep checking the discount sites! You have to come!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Check cheapflights.com you might find a more reasonable flight there.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Oh well we can always go shopping for us though Ann. We need to spoil ourselves too!!!!


Ut oh, sounds like Megan is going to have to bring a few Credit Cards, lol.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love to shop and I know Laurie does too!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just did my shopping  Got some new clothes for the trip. But I have to bring $$ to shop for the pups! And of course, bring an extra bag to bring it all home. :rockon:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What kind of stuff did you get? I'm going to be casual, and WARM!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

how dressy is the banquet Saturday? Not sure what to bring to wear to it. Other than that,I'm with Ann-going casual! I'll probably bring mainly layering type of clothes so that I'm covered whether it's cool or warm. Besides-hotels are usually chilly to me. Of course, I could just wait and buy a Nationals hoodie when I get there to keep me warm


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's what Leeann and I did last year.  But it's also a good excuse to buy a few new things now. 

I brought a dress last year and I did wear it but I don't know if I will this year. Maybe pants instead.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, casual comfy is the best idea I think. Jocelyne, some do dress more fancily for the awards banquet, but those are usually breeders and/or handlers. Nice pants are more than fine for me.  Jocelyne, I am so glad you're coming for a few days. I know how disappointing it was 2 yrs. ago when you had to leave so soon. 

Hubby and I are looking at where to stay after the show. Bodega Bay/Napa... not sure yet. We have less than 2 days really, so don't want to spend too much time driving.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too am going casual, I got lots of capris and tops. And I bought a light weight sweater for the hotel. And I got a nice dress for one of the dinners = but it is casual. I am never cold so I am not too worried about dressing in layers


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks, Marj!! Yes, I was disappointed I had to leave early from Richmond and missed the banquet. I'm glad pants are OK because I rarely like wearing a dress. Three weeks to go....!!!!!!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going this year again, although I haven't registered yet, but I have hotel reservations and plane tickets already. Will there be name tags this year also? I sure hope so, so I can meet/recognize many of you! I hope to meet everybody. See ya!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So jeans are ok for everything but the banquet??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Kim. Jeans are fine.  Ana, can't wait to see you again! Not sure about forum name tags, but there will be the ones handed out by HCA once you get there and sign in for your goody bag. The red boas should be a dead giveaway as to who is a Havanese Forum member.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Who is coming without DH or DB? Any other singles? Red Boas?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sandi-I'll be solo,too. Marj said definitely yes to the red boas!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't have a red boa, or any boa, where do we get them?


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I don't have a red boa, or any boa, where do we get them?


I was wondering the same thing, Sandi. Kinda' relieved that it's not just me! 

_____________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Craft or Fabric store???


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Michael's has them, probably JoAnn's fabric,too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you, so the Red Boa says I'm a member of the Forum. Right?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

TAPAJ said:


> I was wondering the same thing, Sandi. Kinda' relieved that it's not just me!
> 
> _____________________
> Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


Nope not just you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Didnt you guys keep your "special" nametags from last year?? I dont have my red boa anymore, and am not close to those stores, so if anyone has an extra one - I would love to borrow it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be leaving my DH home too.

Beverly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am leaving my dh home as well. Laurie I will bring you a red boa. I have my name tags from last year as well. Cant wait to see ya all there.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ana's Mojito said:


> I'm going this year again, although I haven't registered yet, but I have hotel reservations and plane tickets already. Will there be name tags this year also? I sure hope so, so I can meet/recognize many of you! I hope to meet everybody. See ya!


Glad to know Ana! I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will not have DH with me for Specialty either. 
Thanks Megan.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll bring my name tag from last year that Dana made!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have last years name tag. Anyone want to wear it for me so I will think I'm there??????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, I will! 

Sandi, and anyone else, you can find boas at craft stores. While I was in the U.S. at one point, I found a long one at Michael's for $1 ! I even had enough to cut of and give Laurie because she "forgot" hers.  

I ended up wearing red boa on my wrist all of last year's National. You can tie it to your purse too if you like. Or do like Megan, and wear it flamboyantly with a splash of purple in your hair! She looked great like that! :rockon:

Laurie, great reminder about last year's name tags. I'm not sure if I still have mine though.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Marj not sure what color I will have this year....maybe simple since I have to piercings.....dont want to scare anybody away. So is it red this year as well? No problem Laurie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I have last years name tag. Anyone want to wear it for me so I will think I'm there??????


I'll put it on Nugget and place him in a ringside seat! :clap2:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

There ya go Ann. I think will be too funny. Althought I think a newcomer needs experience Nugget the way you did!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We sure don't want to scare anyone away Megan!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh,no-here goes the nugget talk again!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You never know where he'll turn up!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well he didnt scare you away Ann you are coming back for me.......I cant wait to see him...hahahaha


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ut oh!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj - are you accusing me of "forgetting" my boa on purpose??? It simply could have been the percocet!! I kept it for a year, and when I could not go last year, I threw it out during spring cleaning. But Megan said she will get me one! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"You never know where he'll turn up!" * ..... So to speak!! :becky:

Un hunh, o.k., Laurie. I believe you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Did you buy a reserved seat for Mr. Nugget?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> You never know where he'll turn up!


Let's just hope that you don't get pulled aside by airport security, Ann!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi is sitting right in front of us on the flight out there, I should put him next to her seat on the plane!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sandi is sitting right in front of us on the flight out there, I should put him next to her seat on the plane!


 OH that would be nice, remember I met him at a playdate.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I could hide him in the bathroom! Imagine the reaction when people walk in on him!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I could hide him in the bathroom! Imagine the reaction when people walk in on him!


I dare you. I double dog dare you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hmmmm.....:decision:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Nugget is sure getting around......too funny!:wink:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I bet if you spring for one of those special airline snack boxes for Nugget, no one will even notice that he's a bit...different....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Make sure Nugget has a boa as well. We dont want him to feel left out.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How much does this suck? Called to make my reservations today...rooms are no longer available at group rate...they are more than double what the group rate is. Not sure if we're gonna make it. Booooo!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

trueblue said:


> How much does this suck? Called to make my reservations today...rooms are no longer available at group rate...they are more than double what the group rate is. Not sure if we're gonna make it. Booooo!


Kim:

No!! You have to come! Check some of the discount travel sites to see if there's an online special for the Marriot Airport. While you're at it, check the other San Mateo and Foster City hotels, too. There are lots of hotels nearby because there's demand not only from SFO, but also from several nearby Fortune 500 companies (e.g. Visa, Oracle, etc.). I know there's a Marriot Courtyard not far away that's less pricey.

___________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can we stay somewhere else without having to rent a car?


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Can we stay somewhere else without having to rent a car?


Hmmm...It's possible that the Marriot runs a shuttle between their two properties (i.e. the event hotel and the Courtyard I mentioned). It's worth asking them, anyway. If not, taxi's are pretty easy to find down there because this is all so close to the Airport. They sometimes even queue up at the hotels. All of these hotels are pretty near one another, so a taxi ride should not cost much if you have to go that route. You'll also probably be able to bum some rides off of us "commuters" (i.e. those of us who live locally and will be driving in for some of the activities).

___________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Also check out www.priceline.com Kim. We got amazing deals with them.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Make sure you see the post on reserved forum seating and email Sandra-our red boas need to stick together!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know Sandra. Are we all sitting together? How do I let her know we're "forum peeps"?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Ann, If you've already requested reserved seating for Friday and Saturday, and didn't already request to be seated with other Havanese Forum members, then email Sandra Wayne at [email protected] and request to be seated with the Havanese Forum group. Red Boas unite!!! She didn't realize that the Forum usually had a group that sits together. Did you reserve a seat for this mysterious Nugget??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just saw Jane's post and sent my request, thank you! 

Guess we'll just have to see if Nugget will make an appearance!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Impressive list of registrants! Wish I could go. I hope you all post photos and brags. I can't wait for next year--Raleigh NC, get ready! We'll all be there!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kim, I sent you a PM.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking forward to joining you at Nationals. Eddy and I are looking forward to it. Is there a thread for activities that the husbands who are coming can participate in?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Looking forward to joining you at Nationals. Eddy and I are looking forward to it. Is there a thread for activities that the husbands who are coming can participate in?


I don't know of any thread for the DHs activities. Since not many signed up for the golf tournament I'm not sure it will still be happening but I would bet there will be hubby's there wanting to play a game or two!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not the feather boa type, that's why I made those name tags last year.
Don't mean to be a spoil sport but won't be wearing one this year either. Hope somebody will recognize me without one cause I want to sit with y'all.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be wearing my lovely name tag from last year too Dana!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't have a name tag......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's o.k., Dana and Beverly. I plan on stalking all the forum peeps I know, boa or no boa. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj, you know you couldn't get away from us if you tried! :behindsofa:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll be wearing my name tag too! Dana, you can run but you can't hide, we'll find you whether you wear a boa or not!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

You'll know where to find me-just come by the HRI booth and I will be there. But I do want to know where the forum (private-LOL) party is going to be so I can crash it.

Can you believe in two weeks from today I will be on my way to CA. And DH will be here in charge of the three "children". I bet he will need a vacation once mine is over-he does not have a clue how hard it is to juggle meds and eating.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, you'll no doubt be missing your kids, but you'll also be able to be involved in all the activities w/o worrying about them stuck in your room. They'll enjoy being with their daddy and you can have a break and take pictures of Helen dancing on the bar! :evil:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel so lonely and left out.................


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Dancing on a bar??!!  :jaw:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I feel so lonely and left out.................


:hug: I'm sad Carole.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I feel so lonely and left out.................


:whoo:Hey let's all head to Hawaii after the Nationals and join Carole!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Ann!
YAY SALLY! We can hula on the tables!! Bring Nugget!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Thanks Ann!
> YAY SALLY! We can hula on the tables!! Bring Nugget!


What if you come on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday and leave late Friday night. Remember you gain 3 hours when you fly to the island???!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, I've been in denial and refuse to believe that you won't be there! :frusty: I'm going all the way to the west coast to see you Californians!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It official I will not be coming to Nationals, just too many situations for me to leave and enjoy the time. If anyone needs a room PM me, my reservation is for a king and they may transfer it at the same rate. I’m disappointed but relieved after finally deciding this was best with all that is happening now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> It official I will not be coming to Nationals, just too many situations for me to leave and enjoy the time. If anyone needs a room PM me, my reservation is for a king and they may transfer it at the same rate. I'm disappointed but relieved after finally deciding this was best with all that is happening now.


:hurt:
Good luck with everything that's going on!:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Sandi!! I was so looking forward to finally meeting you! Pooh.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am SO sad you will not be making it this year Sandi!! I was looking forward to meeting you. But like my situation last year, there are just some things you gotta do! 
I look forward to seeing you next year!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you I will miss being there. I was looking forward to putting real time faces on all my forum friends. LOL. But once I made the decision the pressure was off and no more what ifs.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww (((Hugs))) Sandy.  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy said:


> What if you come on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday and leave late Friday night. Remember you gain 3 hours when you fly to the island???!!!


Too bad I didn't talk to you before I made reservations. You always think of the best solutions! His change of Command is on the 6th. We are going on the 3rd and coming home on the 9th.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandi, I'm so sorry you won't be able to go after all. I can "feel" your relief just by reading the post even though you hate that you had to make that call.
We will all meet up in SC next year!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay it's official I can let everyone know that Frannie is coming with me. I wanted to keep it a secret to surprise Jane but someone not from here & not from HRI let it slip by mistake so she knows.

We can't wait to see everyone. And maybe Auntie Laurief Miss Frannie will be in pigtails-she is getting groomed next Friday and we will see which looks the best on her. 

I am so excited-my girl is going to see lots of things while we are in CA-it's going to be a trip for memories.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Pat! She'll get lots of love, that's for sure!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shoot Carole, I was still hoping!!

Pat, that's great news!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I am soo happy that Miss.Frannie will be with us. I know Auntie Laurie will take such good care of her. My pups love there Auntie. I will be packing here soon. I have to start early becasue I hate packing. I am not sure if I am going to take my lap top with me because I dont want to pay for interent when I can use there computer. I am not going to be on it that much anyways. Cant wait to meet everyone and hav lots of havie fun!!!!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Bailey and I look forward in meeting everyone who are going at the National this year! Please stop by and say hi!!  Of course, we'll have Bailey's K9 Jerky there as well. Maybe Bailey will even do a freestyle demostration when he isn't busy being primp for the ring!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a bummer Pat! I promise it wasn't me who gave it away  I am sure that Jane was thrilled!!

Karen - YAHOO!!!!! I am SO glad that you and Bailey are coming!!! I have not seen you guys since Westminster - I just am so in love with Bailey!! And my guys will be so happy to know that Mommy will be bringing some Jerky home for them!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie:

Nope it was not you-LOL and it was a honest mistake-I never bothered to tell the lady not to say anything. Oh well that is okay-Frannie is getting adjusted to the bag-hates it but I am going to give her some rescue remedy before we leave. 

I just hate leaving Paige & Rom behind-more Paige since she is so attached to me-I know in my mind she will be okay but in my heart it bothers me to leave her. Rom will be fine since sissy is staying with him. Big Tough Boy-LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sooooo jealous! I want to go and love seeing all of the gorgeous havs and fun forum folks!

Have fun everyone! I really wish we could come this year.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurief said:


> What a bummer Pat! I promise it wasn't me who gave it away  I am sure that Jane was thrilled!!
> 
> Karen - YAHOO!!!!! I am SO glad that you and Bailey are coming!!! I have not seen you guys since Westminster - I just am so in love with Bailey!! And my guys will be so happy to know that Mommy will be bringing some Jerky home for them!


Bailey and I am looking forward in seeing you again as well Laurie!!!! We have been doing K9 Freestyle dancing basics so maybe we'll have him show off!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Karen, I am looking forward to meeting you and Bailey. I will finally meet Oreo's Sire  Oh and Oreo loves my yoga matt too


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Karen, I am looking forward to meeting you and Bailey. I will finally meet Oreo's Sire  Oh and Oreo loves my yoga matt too


Yay!! We are looking forwad in meeting everyone in less than 2 weeks to go!! Are you bringing Oreo??


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

No Karen I won't be bringing Oreo. Hubby and I are going to enjoy our belated Honeymoon, sans children, (furry and human) . We look forward to meeting you!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

You can add me to the list! All booked and ready to go! I don't have a chance to get on the forum that much but love meeting new Havanese owners.I am arriving in. Ca. Tuesday night and leaving Sunday morning. Can't wait! By the way I am taking my 6 month old puppy Jazz.
Pam


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

psow9421 said:


> You can add me to the list! All booked and ready to go! I don't have a chance to get on the forum that much but love meeting new Havanese owners.I am arriving in. Ca. Tuesday night and leaving Sunday morning. Can't wait! By the way I am taking my 6 month old puppy Jazz.
> Pam


Pam, I hope you registered to attend the many great events.

I look forward to meeting you.

Our local club will be hosting the Hospitality Room from 7:00am - 10:00am Thursday - Saturday, so everyone be sure to drop by and introduce yourself. I will be the tall, fat, old lady who got up way to early to make the coffee!:tea:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Our local club will be hosting the Hospitality Room from 7:00am - 10:00am Thursday - Saturday, so everyone be sure to drop by and introduce yourself. *I will be the tall, fat, old lady who got up way to early to make the coffee!*:tea:


Oh Kathy STOP!!! you look marvelous  eep:
Looking forward to seeing you again and catching up!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Marj, since you're coming all the way out here you really should stop by San Diego!! Stay with us!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

psow9421 said:


> You can add me to the list! All booked and ready to go! I don't have a chance to get on the forum that much but love meeting new Havanese owners.I am arriving in. Ca. Tuesday night and leaving Sunday morning. Can't wait! By the way I am taking my 6 month old puppy Jazz.
> Pam


Pam, forgive the dumb question, but is Jazz a dog or a bitch? (I know both genders of Havanese named Jazz.) I'll look forward to meeting you and Jazz!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

We need a list of members who will be showing and when!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been avoiding this thread because I always get so sad that I won't get to meet you all and join the red boa and nugget (who ever that may be) festivities. And I am so sad that I won't be able to get in tub with some of you....LOL. HAV A BLAST!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> Pam, forgive the dumb question, but is Jazz a dog or a bitch? (I know both genders of Havanese named Jazz.) I'll look forward to meeting you and Jazz!


Jazz is a bitch. Her full name is Quickstep's All That Jazz. She is turning 6 months on July 26th. She will be in one show next Saturday In RI. So she is really new at showing. It should be a great experience, can't wait!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Pam, I hope you registered to attend the many great events.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Our local club will be hosting the Hospitality Room from 7:00am - 10:00am Thursday - Saturday,everyone be sure to drop by and introduce yourself. I will be the tall, fat, old lady who got up way to early to make the coffee!:tea:


.. Hi Kathy,
I am registered for the regional specialty show class puppy 6-9,National specialty class 6-9,and the sweepstakes. I have signed up for the seminars on Thursday. I want to learn as much as I can while I am there. Although, I hope I will be alert enough. I am arriving at 12am Ca. Time which will be about 3am eastern time. 
I am registered for the Buffet and Auction, awards banquet and show. 
Have I missed anything? This is my first Specialty, and I don't want to miss anything. This is a learning experience and an adventure. I am traveling alone with Jazz. 
Pam


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have it all together Pam. The seminars are on Wednesday though, not Thursday, so be sure you print out the schedule.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Sounds like you have it all together Pam. The seminars are on Wednesday though, not Thursday, so be sure you print out the schedule.


Thanks Kathy,
I did no that I wrote the wrong day. But will have schedule in hand. Thanks for your help. I feel good knowing that I am on the right track.

Pam


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't written in on this thread so far since things around her were such that it didn't look like I would be going. Recently that changed and I have the opportunity to come meet y'all! I won't be staying all week so I'm kinda wondering when is the best time to come? I'd like to meet all the forum members I can, have dinner together, and shop of course! I'm also planning to sigh over all the beautiful dogs showing. Should I be planning to join in the Thursday nite HRI dinner? or maybe the Friday night HCA dinner?? When are most of you going?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh and for anyone else late in registering, I spoke with Connie Banitt and she will be extending the registration through this Sunday. (for people like me who are late!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> I haven't written in on this thread so far since things around her were such that it didn't look like I would be going. Recently that changed and I have the opportunity to come meet y'all! I won't be staying all week so I'm kinda wondering when is the best time to come? I'd like to meet all the forum members I can, have dinner together, and shop of course! I'm also planning to sigh over all the beautiful dogs showing. Should I be planning to join in the Thursday nite HRI dinner? or maybe the Friday night HCA dinner?? When are most of you going?


Christy, just to clarify - the HRI reception isn't a dinner. There will be a bar where you can purchase drinks and they will have some snacky foods, but it isn't meant to be a meal.

The Friday night buffet, raffle & auction is a great choice for visiting and meeting a lot of people - as well as a full day of dog showing, but Thursday evening is much more of a mixer atmosphere.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, just to clarify - the HRI reception isn't a dinner. There will be a bar where you can purchase drinks and they will have some snacky foods, but it isn't meant to be a meal.
> 
> The Friday night buffet, raffle & auction is a great choice for visiting and meeting a lot of people - as well as a full day of dog showing, but Thursday evening is much more of a mixer atmosphere.


Thank you for clarifying that! I would've been pretty hungry if I planned on eating Thursday night then! :doh:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> I have been avoiding this thread because I always get so sad that I won't get to meet you all and join the red boa and nugget (who ever that may be) festivities. And I am so sad that I won't be able to get in tub with some of you....LOL. HAV A BLAST!


I know, Missy. You are high on my list of "want to finally meet"! I haven't given up though. Maybe next year? :hug:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

since i am only coming on sat for show and dinner....should i come for Fridays din instead??? Is everyone hanging around for sat dinner!!!!! I could leave work by 4 on friday..but hoping to see many on saturday!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually the email I received today from Charleen says we will be having an Italian dinner on Thursday for the HRI reception! I reread it a few times, and I know the emails have been saying "dinner". Pasta, salad, veggie, brownie with Mutt Lynch having a wine tasting set up also!

I know of last count there were 175 items up for bid on the HRI auction also, and WONDERFUL stuff including an iPad and Kindle just to name a couple things. 
It's free, but they are asking that you register so they have a head count for the food. 
If you already registered online, you can still make changes to your registration and if you did it by mail, let me know and I will put you in contact with Charlene to get on the list.

It's sure to be a great time and hopefully will raise lots of money for HRI. 
This year the entire party has been underwritten so all the money raised goes straight to HRI :cheer2:
Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Catherine,

If I had to chose, I would come on Friday night instead because it is more casual and there is a fun auction to raise money for HCA. In my few years experience, there have been more Forum folks around the Friday evening festivities than Sat. night.
Can't wait to meet you!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for that information, Beverly! I went on auto-pilot with past years of people thinking it was dinner and the worry of the coordinator being concerned people thinking they were being fed a meal, when it was just supposed to be appetizers. Sounds like things have really evolved up to this year!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Laurie, I took Leeann and Amanda off. I'm sure Leeann is not going and heard that Amanda's not. Other than that I think it's up to date. Please, if anyone knows of changes let me know so I can edit the list.
> Thanks!!


Hi I am coming and my dh Micheal


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*update list*



mellowbo said:


> Laurie, I took Leeann and Amanda off. I'm sure Leeann is not going and heard that Amanda's not. Other than that I think it's up to date. Please, if anyone knows of changes let me know so I can edit the list.
> Thanks!!


Hi I am coming and my dh MiKE


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Ann we will have to go shopping together....I love shopping. Maybe we can make a shopping trip with a group of people. I know Laurie likes to shop!!!!!


DID SOMEONE SAY SHOPPING....IM IN


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> i think i am bringing her jane...can't really imagine leaving her at home.


Hi Amy looking forward to meeting and everyone else.

ps Amy if I need a havanese fix can I hold Posh if she lets me lol. I am so going to miss my little girls mollie and bailey. I am looking forward to the trip but I am going to miss them.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does any one know if their will be any Health testing done at the Nationals? I am looking to get My Jazz BAER tested.

Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

BeverlyA said:


> Actually the email I received today from Charleen says we will be having an Italian dinner on Thursday for the HRI reception! I reread it a few times, and I know the emails have been saying "dinner". Pasta, salad, veggie, brownie with Mutt Lynch having a wine tasting set up also!
> 
> I know of last count there were 175 items up for bid on the HRI auction also, and WONDERFUL stuff including an iPad and Kindle just to name a couple things.
> It's free, but they are asking that you register so they have a head count for the food.
> ...


I would love to be on the list!

Pam Sowa


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Pam, did you register for the show online? If so, you can go back online and add the HRI event for Thur. night and there is no charge for that.

Could you send me a private message if you did not sign up online and I will let Charleen know for you.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kimberly,

I assumed the same thing, and wondered about the wording of "dinner" until the email that just came out last night with the menu.

I was just about to post about it so people that are planning their evening don't plan on eating first!

Beverly


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

wow there are 39 listed for attending national from the havaneseforum. Fantastic. I don't post much but do read the messages on most days. I look forward to getting to know everyone and to put "faces with names". See you soon. -Cheryl-


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Changed my dinner from Sat to Friday...

has anyone looked into a less expensive hotel on Friday or is anyone looking for a roomie Friday nite to cut costs? i dont snore!!!! :brushteeth: Haha! I can always drive home and come back Sat - only 45 minutes!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anyone had problems gong back into their registration to make changes? I am trying and trying and have had new passwords sent and I still can't get back in. :frusty: I made the hotel reservations, and got a doggie sitter. Now I just need to straighten out my registration.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! I should also say I didn't have any problems registering and getting the group rate. Lina, was that you that was having a problem? Hmmm someone was and you have to put in the group code but it was pretty easy to do.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Changed my dinner from Sat to Friday...
> 
> has anyone looked into a less expensive hotel on Friday or is anyone looking for a roomie Friday nite to cut costs? i dont snore!!!! :brushteeth: Haha! I can always drive home and come back Sat - only 45 minutes!


Catherine, I'm going on Friday with Deb (Salsasmom) and Carmie (Dobby's mom), and we're staying for the buffet/auction. We're not staying overnight, though. We're driving home and coming back on Saturday. I'm sure we can squeeze one more in the car if you'd like to join us.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeanne,

Approx what time are you heading down on Friday???


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Phew! I figured out how to get back into my registration. All done! :becky: I'll be there Thursday and Friday! I can't wait to meet all the forum peeps and see some I already know!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Jeanne,
> 
> Approx what time are you heading down on Friday???


Probably leave sometime in the early AM (10?). I haven't coordinated with Deb and Carmie yet. We won't go so early on Saturday, as we'll all be pooped getting home late from the auction/buffet.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2:*YEAH!!!!!* :cheer2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant believe I am only 5 days away from being in CA!! And 9 from seeing all of you!! I am so excited!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It was Kim from New Orleans that was trying to get the group rate and couldn't.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a spare ticket to Dr. Jean Dodd's seminar on Wed. afternoon. If anyone would like to use it, please send me a PM.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly wrote: *"I assumed the same thing, and wondered about the wording of "dinner" until the email that just came out last night with the menu.
I was just about to post about it so people that are planning their evening don't plan on eating first!"*

*** Thanks for the heads up, Beverly! Last year, Carolina, Jane and I ate at an amazing Italian restaurant near the hotel and had a ball! I still remember the wine that was just awesome. 









CHRISTY, WOOOHHOOOO!! I can't wait to finally meet you, girl ! :whoo: Catherine too!! and Elizabeth, well we met last year, but it's still exciting! and Jeanne and Deb and ... oh my, so many forum members are going to be there! I'm so happy to see forum members joining in at the last moment. YES!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, you're going to be in Hawaii, silly! I'd love to go visit you! To think Ralph and one of our sons were in San Diego in Sept. and I could have tagged along and stayed with you while they did their 'guy thing'! LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting everyone! I am going to start packing this week - I cannot believe how quickly Nationals came up.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing you all at the National and meeting those of you whom I have not met. I making my list and checking it twice to make sure that I get everything into my "new" old van/motor home. Glad to be driving this year. I even get to bring my big dryer and big grooming table. Let's see, the list ... 3 dogs, brushes, combs, shampoo, cages, aaaahhhhh what else....?????:blabla:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

A HUGE grin on my face reading all this!!!!!!!!!

Jeanne...I have to work on Friday..plan on leaving about 3 or 4 - taking BART to airport then shuttle!! Can I catch a ride home with you guys!! That would be amazing!!

If we can do Sat together great..if that doesnt work for you guys thats ok!! But would love to join you! 

And to all you worldly travelers...CAN'T wait to meeet all!!!!!!! I am going for the non reserved but I am sure we will all meet up, especially since we will all meet Friday night!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, are you sure you ladies don't want to be there at 7:45am on Friday?  The show starts at 8:00am...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :cheer2:*YEAH!!!!!* :cheer2:


You found it! That's another thing I need to add to my shopping list! I'm looking forward to meeting so many familiar avatars--but new faces!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys I am getting really excited but not looking forward to the flight. I am sure we all will have a great time. Gotta go get Laurie and I's red boas soon. I am sure there is not a demand on them here. I arrive in Cali at 11:13. That should give me a little time to rest and then have a great evening with sooo many havie friends!!!!! I am starting to pack.....I have waited all year for this. Cant believe its next week!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing all my Havanese friends and meeting many more. This is my first National Specialty.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Susan, I really think you are going to LOVE it!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Jane. It will be a great way to spend a week off work! I told my boss I will be not be logging in on my laptop nor will I be checking voice mail. It'll be a REAL vacation. Unfortunately DH will not be attending. He has to work next week and has to care for all the dogs, cat, and birds at home.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

_*ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Counting down!! I am getting very excited!  I cannot wait to meet you all


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought my red boa today since I couldn't find my old one-does everyone else(except Dana) have theirs!!!!!! I'm getting really excited about seeing everyone!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Since we're not going this year I have lots of time to find a red boa for next year in Raleigh! Have a great time everyone and keep us homebodies posted on all the excitement.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know that Laurie and I do not have ours from that year. I am going to get ours though. Oh the fun we will all have.....and you all get to meet Mr.Nugget as well. He is kinda of quiet so dont unliked. Hopefully he will make many new friends!!!!! I am sure he will miss Ryan, Amanda and Leeann though!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh will he ever miss Leeann!! What a shame.... 

((((((((((((((Carole))))))))))) Gosh, how I was we could teleport you there and back so you don't miss anything!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carole - dont feel bad - I know you so want to come - but you are going to be at something much more exciting and memorable. You will NOT regret it - I promise!!! And that just makes us all more anxious to see you next year in NC!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> I bought my red boa today since I couldn't find my old one-does everyone else(except Dana) have theirs!!!!!! I'm getting really excited about seeing everyone!


Nope don't have mine yet either  Just been way to busy to go and find one. Though tomorrow I will be going shopping so I can put that on my list of things to get 
Looking forward to seeing everyone and getting to meet new people.

And the countdown begins!! :amen:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Where does one find a red boa? Craft store? Costume shop? Lingerie? It's never come up on my shopping list before.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Where does one find a red boa? Craft store? Costume shop? Lingerie? It's never come up on my shopping list before.


I got one at Michaels


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

And why hasn't it, Anne? Every woman needs a red boa in her closet.
View attachment 31664


It's probably cheapest at craft shops, but I found something at 2.99 at a Dollar or more type of store. A fabric store here had them at $15, but I got my first red boa (I'm starting a collection) at a Michael's for $2 and it was very long. A costume/party store had an elaborate one at $25! I don't think so.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Redorr said:


> Where does one find a red boa? Craft store? Costume shop? Lingerie? It's never come up on my shopping list before.


Fredericks, duh! Ha ha


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:

CLASSIC KIMBERLY!!!!!! LOVED IT!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Kimberly- You TOLD where I got mine!!!!! :gossip:

Actually I got mine at JoAnn's-on sale $4.00.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay we have talked about what we are going to do-catch all the fun places in SF but Ms Frannie wants to know where all the FAB shops are for her-she feels a "girl" just must shop when they are doing the tourist things. And since the Princess Miss Paige is being left at home Frannie wants to be able to tell her about all the FUN she had while SHE was on vacation-LOL>

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't have my boa but I do have my nametag that Dana made last year. I'll be wearing that but I don't think Gavin (DH) will want to sport a boa either. :redface: Although he really likes wine so once he has some there you never know!

I'm very excited! We're at the beach now, home for a few days and then off to SF!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Kimberly!! Do tell ! 

Ann, if we can get the hubbies to sport the boas, then we'll have it made. Think of all the bribing we can do with the pictures we'll have on hand! Hehehe  After all, someone has to take Ryan's place!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

One more thing to add to your lists ----------- * bathing suit!!!*

They have a heated pool!! :bathbaby:

View attachment 31665


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just tell your hubies that Mr.Nugget will be wearing his....lol. i got mine at Joannes for 99 cents. They are small ones that can go around the wrist or in your hair. I am going to look for my name tag....not sure I still have it. I love to shop so me and Frannie will be buddies!!!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

marjrc said:


> One more thing to add to your lists ----------- * bathing suit!!!*
> 
> They have a heated pool!! :bathbaby:
> 
> View attachment 31665


good thing... summer doesn't hit here until september.
daily forecast for sf bay area/peninsula:
"early morning fog clearing around noon. fog returns in the evening"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's not that warm in SF, but since the pool is heated and there will be margaritas galore .... could be fun!  LOL


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok- I just checked the 10 day weather forecast for San Mateo and San Francisco and it looks great!!! San Mateo low to mid 70s day, upper 50s night with lots of sun. San Francisco low to mid 60s day and mid 50s night. With North Carolina's temps being close to 100 lately with about 90% humidity I may not leave California!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bring jackets and sweatshirts!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Will somebody please bring a black and gold boa for Megan? She's dying to have one


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

_*THE TIME IS NEAR!! HAV FUN EVERYONE AND DON'T DO ANYTHING I WOULDN'T DO! (YOU HAVE A LOT OF LEEWAY, HEHE) KEEP ME POSTED!! XXOOX*_


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

hartman studio said:


> Ok- I just checked the 10 day weather forecast for San Mateo and San Francisco and it looks great!!! San Mateo low to mid 70s day, upper 50s night with lots of sun. San Francisco low to mid 60s day and mid 50s night. With North Carolina's temps being close to 100 lately with about 90% humidity I may not leave California!!!


i can tell you that when you are used to humidity, the low humidy 70's will seem cool to you... if we could hit the 80's, then you are talking nice weather around here. here's what us locals do.. change clothes 3 times a day...
sweaters, etc until noon, lighten it up in the afternoon, and change back
to the morning clothes in the evening... simple, right???

i can't wait for next week!!!:dance:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carole, I was asking about Skype figuring if you have access to it in Hawaii we could chat with you from the show on my laptop. 
Skype is where you have a webcam either attached or built into your computer - and you can chat and see each other. 

If you find out that you have access - get a hold of me and we can see what we can arrange. 
I am leaving tomorrow am - so want to wish you a good trip yourself - enjoy yourself, take lots of pics, and bet the proud Momma!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Also, Carole, we can chat on MSN if you are signed in with them. 

I like cool!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm on AOL and we can chat on FaceBook too! You can't hide from us Carole!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm on AOL and we can chat on FaceBook too! You can't hide from us Carole!


Thank God!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*skype*

Carole you have a Mac with a built in camera, so do you do Skype?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so jealous of all of you! Looks like a blast and be sure to update us and share pictures. And don't spend all your time watching the Carole webcam show (hehehe!)


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I was hoping to see you Amanda  I guess I'll have to wait for another opportunity.  

Looking forward to meeting all of you and seeing you again Marj  I think I better start packing... lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:rockon: *Have a great time*-:rockon:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

No, I don't skype. However I'm great on a pole, lolol.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> No, I don't skype.


Well now is a good time to start!!!!!!!!:wink:
Between your family moving and the Nationals --you need it eep:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> No, I don't skype. However I'm great on a pole, lolol.


O.k..,... I'm not even going to touch that one!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

A pole? Better not get Nugget involved or it could quickly become illegal!
hehehehe

We sure are going to miss all of you that won't be there this year. I think I'm the one jealous of you Carole! Have a fabulous time for us!

Is Laurie there yet Dana? 

Does anyone understand where the agility is? Is it at a different venue with a shuttle available?

It looks like the temp is running about 40 degrees cooler than here!!!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HEY guys - got in yesterday afternoon and spent the entire day at Fishermans wharf. Yes it is chilly [email protected]@ So if you are normally cold - def. bring [email protected] But the weather is beautiful 
Can wait for you all to get here!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

marjrc said:


> One more thing to add to your lists ----------- * bathing suit!!!*
> 
> They have a heated pool!! :bathbaby:
> 
> View attachment 31665


The pool looks great! Thanks for the idea of bringing a bathing suit! Are you going to the Canadian Nationals?

Pam & Jazz


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pam, I wish I could, but the timing isn't right and the budget isn't allowing it this year.  I have family along the eastern shore of Nova Scotia, so I would have tried to do both, but....


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Laurief said:


> HEY guys - got in yesterday afternoon and spent the entire day at Fishermans wharf. Yes it is chilly [email protected]@ So if you are normally cold - def. bring [email protected] But the weather is beautiful
> Can wait for you all to get here!


Hey Laurie! It's been a long time since we last chatted ~ I hope we run into one another at Nationals! You are in my area now ~ welcome to the Bay Area :becky:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

A lil late to update but unfortunately I won't be making it this year as my lovely cousin decided to place his wedding on the 7th. I was really looking fwd to it but nothing like a wedding to kill all plans...

But at least one of my girls from my litter will be making her debut!

Keep an eye out for Teodoro's Designer Centsation aka Penny:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's too bad, Renee! Penny is a cutie. We'll be looking out for her.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't forget to look for Jazz in the Class 6-9 bitch for the Nationals regional and sweepstakes! She just turned 6 months July 26Th. 

Pam


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Pam, she's adorable! That's the kind of info I need! I will be watching for her! Good luck!

Beverly


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

BeverlyA said:


> Oh Pam, she's adorable! That's the kind of info I need! I will be watching for her! Good luck!
> 
> Beverly


Thank you so much! Jazz and I are looking to have a great time and to make some new friends!
Pam


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Jazz and Penny! :cheer2:
Beautiful pups!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the support!
Pam


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so jealous of all of you. I would have loved to meet more of the forum members and seeing all those beautiful Havs, and San Francisco is one of my favorite cities. BUT.....I have my puppy, Huggie, who just turned five months old today and I couldn't stand the thought of going without him. Have fun, everyone! I'll just have to enjoy it vicariously.....

Barbara


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I live in a tiny town with only a Walmart! Didn't find any red boa.


----------

